# Questions about optimcal backup

## atmosx

Hello,

I have a ReadyNAS NV+ on the local network. I can connect to it via ftp/ssh. I'm looking for a way to backup my Gentoo system on it. I want to have incremental backups if possible.

I would use an utility like duplicity (rdiff-backup with gpg encryption) but ReadyNAS has a really old version of it. I need something that works client-side only. Rsyncd-powered backups although are a good solution, it requires extra sever configuration and more open ports.

Is there any other software that works over ssh/ftp that can do what I need?

Otherwise I'll go with a simple backup script I guess...

Thanks

----------

## avx

Try using sys-fs/sshfs-fuse to mount the NAS into your local tree, from there you can work with it like any other filesystem (maybe need to read the manpage, if keeping permissions is important) and all tools should just work(tm).

----------

## Hu

You could use the ssh transport for rsync.  This should work as long as the server has rsync installed and it may be more efficient than trying to use rsync between a locally mounted directory and an sshfs directory.

----------

## atmosx

Hello,

thanks you both for the hints. SSHFS works great, but due to ease of use, I'll think I'll with rsnapshot which uses rsync and keeps multiple backups.

Best REgards

----------

